# Looking for feedback



## davevc1 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have been working for a food service vendor for the past eight years. During this time, I have seen the "creative" billing techniques that are used to increase invoice totals by our company and competitors.

Over the years, I have worked with restauranteurs that didn't think they had contracts in place (and actually did) and were being billed for items for years that never were delivered. Hence, my decision to start this service.

I am exploring the possibility of opening a business that will manage vendor contracts (terms, auto renewals, exp dates, price increases, etc) as well as audit supplier invoices to verify that proper amounts are being delivered and billed accurately. 

I know some accounting firms provide this service but I am not sure they actually go on site to the restaurant and audit to make sure everything is being delivered that is on the invoice. I would like some feedback to see if this is a service you think would work? I am in the preliminary stages and not sure what I would charge. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------

